# Help needed for creating a logo



## Vehuel (Mar 4, 2018)

Hello guys,

I'd like to design my own logo but I haven't any skills into art or whatever to achieve this...

So I'm asking to you if some kind souls could manage this or advise me someone who could do it. The faster the better 

I'd like to have my own logo for a cover, but also to do as fat as possible some Intune Guitar Picks (awesome company with lot of possibilities for cheap). I want Neon Yellow GripX picks (tortex) in .73mm.

I joined the logo below, I want on it the "Ra" and "Pi" logos in this kind of pyramid if possible (I'm not a freemason or illuminati...) or others shapes or designs... 
The most important would be to have the RA and PI into various shapes or logos, or the pyramid 2D or 3D, with the text "Reach the Light".

Please help me achieve this! 

Thank's a billion!


----------

